# Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

Moin Leutz. Ich habe mir eben die neue BLINKER gekauft und da bin ich über einen Bericht über eine Spitzen-Mole am Weststrand von der Wohlenberger Wiek gestoßen. Da es nicht weit weg von meinem Standort ist, wollte ich vielleicht morgen mal hin. Worauf muss ich achten.... gibt es dort besondere Erlaubnisscheine und Beschränkungen??? Ich wohne noch in Schl.-Hol. ist die Mole schon in Meck.-Pom.??? Wäre über schnelle Antwort dankbar, denn ich wollte ja morgen hin.  :z  :m  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

HIIIILLLFFEEEEEE!!!! ;+:q


----------



## ug7t (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ist die Mole schon in Meck.-Pom.???


Hi,

S.-H. ist ja gleich hinter Lübeck zu Ende, daher ist das Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, irgendwo zwischen Boltenhagen und Wismar. Inklusive der Fahrt durch Lübeck sollte es von HL so ne' Stunde dauern, vielleicht auch weniger. Die Ecke kenne ich nicht so gut.

grüße,
ug7t


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Sauber! Danke, aber jetzt brauch ich noch Info´s über die Bestimmungen dort. Kann ich mit meinem Schein dort angeln oder muss ich mir noch einen anderen besorgen???


----------



## ug7t (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

In Meck.-Pomm. gibt'n nen Küstenschein, im Board gibts dazu bestimmt mehr Infos.

grüße,
ug7t


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Na, dann hier mal ein AUFRUF an alle, die in Meck.-Pom. wohnen: Wo bekomme ich so einen Küstenschein her und wie teuer ist dieser? Sind das Tagesscheine oder Jahresscheine???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Der nächste Angelladen von der Wohlenberger Wiek entfernt ist der im Zentrum von Grevesmühlen. Jedenfalls war dort vor drei Jahrennoch einer. Da war ich zuletzt dort. Was es so zum angeln gibt von dem Seesteg kann ich nicht sagen denn ich wahr bestimmt schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr dort. Zu DDR Zeiten haben wir dort sehr gut Forellen gefangen im Sommer und im Herbst. Ansonsten gabs im Frühjahr immer die Hornies. Mit Dorsch ist es dort glaube ich aber nicht gut denn die gesamte Bucht ist zu flach und zu sandig. Butt und Aal könnte gehen muß man mal versuchen.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den Bericht. #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Ja kein Prob mit dem Bericht, aber ich bin ein wenig erstaunt, denn in der aktuellen Blinkerausgabe ist von einer "MOLE" die Rede. Sie ist auch abgebildet auf Seite 107. Aber egal ich werd´s schon finden. Bin auf jeden Fall morgen dort.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Viel Spass Dennis,
wenn Du zuviel Butt hast,meine Adresse kennst Du ja


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Kein Prob lieber Jörch! Sollte ich mich besacken, bringe ich Dir welche vorbei.


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Na warst Du schon dort?
Wenn nicht, dann noch ein paar Info`s. Diese Mole, zu DDR-Zeiten als "Kartoffelverladestation" von den Russen benutzt, liegt am Ortsausgang von Wohlenberg, wenn man aus Richtung Grevesmühlen/Klütz kommt, gleich links. Einen separaten Küstenschein brauchst Du (M-S hats ja schon erwähnt). Die Jahreskarte kostet 20,00 EUR. Tageskarten bekommt man aber nicht überall. In Grevesmühlen müßte es noch welche geben.
Ich wünsche viel Petri Heil.
Ausweichmöglichkeit. Boltenhagen die Seebrücke, oder die Mole (ähnlich der von Wohlenberg) in Hohen Wischendorf. Diese liegt weiter in Richtung Wismar. Wenn eine Kreuzung kommt, an der ein Blitzer steht, mußt Du links abbiegen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Hier mein Bericht, den ich schon wo anders geschrieben hatte.

Also Wohlberg....... um 16 Uhr war ich da. Keine Menschenseele weit und breit. Toll dachte ich noch...... Ruten aufgebaut und ab in die Fluten. Ich schaute mal so aus langerweile die Spundwände hinunter und sah viele Stichlinge, die nach kurzer Zeit von einem Schwarm HERINGEN verputzt wurden. Alter Schwede und ich hatte kein Padernoster dabei!!! Also schaute ich mir das ganze nur aus Spaß an. Gegen 17 Uhr kam noch ein Angler vorbei und wollte auf Hornis angeln. Das wollte ich gar nicht glauben, als er das sagte, aber nach 10 min kam der 1. Horni raus. Kein Riese aber genau richtig zum mitnehmen. Als die Herinige wieder jagten sagte er, dass er ein Padernoster dabei hätte und ich das mal haben könne. Ich nahm es an mich und warf genau in das bordelnde Wasser aber nichts passierte. Die hatten sich total auf die Kleinfische eingeschossen. Durch Glück konnte ich einen reißen, was natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war!!! 2 verlor ich noch. Der andere Angler fing insgesamt 2 Hornis. Dann war er auch wieder weg. Langsam wurde es dunkel und die Ratten besuchten mich. Eine wollte meine Hering mopsen und die anderen hatten versucht meine Wattis aus der Tüte zu holen. Gott sei dank bemerkte ich das frühzeitig. Ich musste eine lampe aufstellen, damit sie wegblieben. Gegen 22 Uhr fing es an zu regnen, aber holla!!! Sintflut war gar nichts dagegen. Nach dem Regen kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass ich meine Sachen schnappe und verschwinde. So war es auch..... Das waren auch schon die Highligths! Keinen einzigen Biss und 75 Wattis noch in der Tüte. Deshalb werde ich auch noch mal nach Schönberg fahren. 

Achso... die Küstenkarte kostet pro Tag 5 TEURO´S. HAMMER!!!!


So.... hiermit auch gleich mein Bericht von Schönberg. Um 20:30 wieder alles aufgebaut. Nach 1,345678 min dann der erste Biss....... Dörschlein Nemo Nr. 1! Ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Abend dokumentieren, denn es war nur Kleinkram da. 
Ein weiterer Angler kam mit einer Spinnrute und HERINGSPADERNOSTER und wollte mir weis machen, dass er gleich Heringe fängt. MMMMMHHHHHH hatte ich das in Meck.-Pom. nicht auch gehört????:e Ich wollte erst mein Heringsequipment mitnehmen, aber ich war mal wieder zu faul, das Zeugs einzupacken. Alles klar dachte ich mir, dann schaust Du mal wieder zu. Der TYP fing wirklich Heringe, aber immer nur mal einen in 10 min. Die Heringe tummelten sich im Lichkegel der Brückenbeleuchtung. Man was hab ich mich wieder geärgert. Naja so ist das nunmal. Gegen 23 Uhr ging der Angler mit ca. 15 Heringen. Ich begab mich mal wieder zu meinen Ruten und konnte zwischenzeitlich Nemo Nr. 13 und 14 abhaken! Einer davon war der Größte und hatte ca. 43 cm! Jawohl.. so sollen sie doch sein. Ich köderte neue Wattis an und warf weeeeeeit in Richtung Strand, denn ich wollte einfach mal schauen, ob sich eine Platte an den Haken verirrt, wenn ich die Montage über den Grund zupfe. Der erste Wurf brachte mir einen 30iger Dorsch. Der 2. und 3. Wurf gar nicht und er 4. WURF brachte mir zunächst einen Hänger..... der Hänger löste sich vom Grund als ich mehr Druck ausübte. Geiler Drill dachte ich noch, aber was ich dann sah wollte ich selber nicht glauben!!! Ich hatte einen Klumpen Schlick an dem Haken baumeln und was hing in diesem Klumpen????? JA richtisch! Ein HERINGSVORFACH mit Blei dran!!!!!! Ich hab mich so kaputtgelacht, dass ich total vergass, was man damit alles fangen kann. Ich betrachtete mir dieses Vorfach genauer und bemerkte, dass von 5 Haken einer fehlte einer ganz war und bei den anderen dreien die Hakenspitzen fehlten, als ob die jemand abgekniffen hatte. ABER ich ja nicht blöd..... Zange genommen und die Haken ein wenig eingebogen. Dann zum Lichtkegel und rein damit. Naja sah bestimmt komisch aus. Heringsangeln mit Brandungsrute. Geht tierisch auf´s Handgelenk!!! Aber ich fing tatsächlich 8 Heringe als dann das Licht um 01:00 Uhr ausging! Schade, aber das wars dann. Gegen 02:20 hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf die Nemo´s. Am Ende hatte ich einen guten Dorsch und 8 Heringe in der Tüte. Auf jeden Fall werde ich demnächst mal zum Heringsangel auf die Brücke fahren. 

Sorry, wenn der Bericht zu lang geworden ist, aber das war so kurrios, dass ihr das wissen solltet.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. September 2004)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn der Bericht zu lang geworden ist, aber das war so kurrios, dass ihr das wissen solltet.



Wie meinst das denn? Seit wann können Berichte zu lang sein.  #h
Aber das mit den Heringen hatt eich schon öffters gehört und auch mal gesehen. Auf den Seebrücken in Rerik und Kühlungsborn sind in der Dunkelheit im Lichtkegel auch immer Heringe zu fangen im Herbst. Das funzt echt.


----------



## Unhold (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich will imitte Juli für einige Tage nach Wohlenberg, weiß
jemand von euch ob in der Nähe ein Kutter zum Dorschangeln
rausfahrt?
Gruß Rainer


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek??? Hilfe!*

Ja in Wismar fahren einige Kutter raus!


----------

